# Panasonic BQ-CC16



## UnderPar (Jun 30, 2014)

Did anyone ever tried this new Panasonic BQ-CC16 charger? This comes with the Panasonic Eneloop BK-3MCCE batteries when sold. Would appreciate any feedbacks or reviews.


----------



## Sunhammer (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Panasonic BQ-CC16 - - - Nope, BQ-CC17*

Heya,
just got some Panasonic Eneloop Pro aa's off B&H that came with a charger, Panasonic BQ-CC17.
I am sure it is probably identical.

The instructions say you can not only charge between 1 and 4 batteries, but mix and match aa and aaa at the same time. (I'll be glad to scan it if needed). My last charger came with the Costco Sanyo Eneloop pack and allowed odd numbers but NOT mixing sizes... and from what little I have gleaned via this website and others I am a little leery of the claim.

Separate control circuits??

Love for a more gizmo oriented person or 3 to chime in.


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 5, 2014)

I have one. It is 4 independent charging circuits, so yes, you can mix and match to your liking.

And I will say I love it. Does a great job. Each channel has its own separate led for status.

Got mine from ChiliBM on the marketplace asking with 4 AA pro cells.


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Panasonic BQ-CC16 - - - Nope, BQ-CC17*

These are two different chargers as far as charging control is concerned. CBQ-CC16 is a smart and quick charger for heavy users while the BQ-CC17 is an advance charger for frequent users. There's still another model which is the BQ-CC18. This is for occasional users. All of these data were taken from their website. But am still hesitant to get one until I see a review. . . . . :thinking:


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 5, 2014)

Im aware there are 3 different chargers, I will confirm when I get home which model I have


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 5, 2014)

I have the BQ-CC21


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh! That's the black charger. Can't find its specs. And I dont think so its available in our country for now. Its only the BQ-CC16 that is available.


----------



## snoofer (Jul 6, 2014)

I have the BQ-CC17 which came with a 4pk of AA ENELOOPS (Panasonic).
From Adorama...$20.18 (shipped) 
The only "Testing" I did was on 4 batteries that ranged from Dead to just below Fully charged.
The time to charge was from ~7 hrs "Dead".... to ~4 mins for the Below Fully.... this according to the LED lights.
Don't know if this helps...but so far...so good.


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for this feedback snoofer. lovecpf


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 6, 2014)

The back of the 21 is in Japanese, which I don't read. But I did make out that it is 550mah and 275mah per each channel.


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 7, 2014)

Did you start using the charger? If so, did the batteries ever become hot after charing?


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 9, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> Did you start using the charger? If so, did the batteries ever become hot after charing?



Who are you asking?


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 9, 2014)

To you


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 12, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> To you



Sorry, just saw this. Subscription to the thread added.

Yes, I have used it several times, I quite enjoy using it too. (Normally I would use my hobby chargers)

I have charged AA pro, AAA pro, AA first gen cells, and AAA duraloops all with no issues. Never had any cells get hot, did have some warm, but not warm enough to make me stop and question the charger.

I would buy another in a new York minute. Lol


----------



## UnderPar (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks drmalenko! Am really considering this. lovecpf


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 13, 2014)

UnderPar said:


> Thanks drmalenko! Am really considering this. lovecpf



See if ChibiM can find ya one, its worth it.


----------



## lowks (Jul 16, 2014)

drmalenko said:


> I have the BQ-CC21


 Do you know if there is a difference between BQ-CC09 and BQ-CC21 ?


----------



## sadtimes (Jul 16, 2014)

lowks said:


> Do you know if there is a difference between BQ-CC09 and BQ-CC21 ?




I have no idea, did a quick google search and the only thing I saw was that the 09 is white and does not appear to have a cover over the cells once they are placed into the charger, whereas the 21 is black and does have a clear cover over the cells.


----------

